# Identifying Model



## wyoelk (Oct 25, 2017)

I just purchased an old case backhoe. It looks like al the rest of the old ones to me. Just to the right of the key and around the corner on the cowling, is a tag w/ W3G-H 6156148. The backhoe has the number 42 on a tag. Any info. is greatly appreciated. Thank you, Bob. P.S. It is a gas engine? Size???.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd grab this right away!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/J-I-CASE-W3-...603412?hash=item2580f92c54:g:A~cAAMXQzH9SFD5j
It may help you find parts, and it will help you see how things come apart and go back together!


----------



## NW Turner (Nov 1, 2017)

wyoelk said:


> I just purchased an old case backhoe. It looks like al the rest of the old ones to me. Just to the right of the key and around the corner on the cowling, is a tag w/ W3G-H 6156148. The backhoe has the number 42 on a tag. Any info. is greatly appreciated. Thank you, Bob. P.S. It is a gas engine? Size???.


It is a Case Model W3 Industrial Tractor. Just finished identifying mine; same tractor but mine doesn't have the tag on the cowling. 

I sure someone can correct me if I've got the following summary wrong.

built around the Case 530 agricultural tractor
only sold thru industrial dealers
has either the G188 diesel or G159 gas engine (more hp)
built from 1960 to 1962
many parts from a Case 530 ag fit the W3 
Definitely purchase the Parts Catalog pogobill pointed to on ebay. I purchased it and it's answered a lot of questions.

Good Luck, Dan


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum Bob!!!!!!!!!!

How about coming back and seeing the great info these guys left for you


----------

